# Merry Christmas From Mel, Tony and Jessica x x x



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

​
​
Wishing each and every member of Fertility Friends a very Merry Christmas, thank you for all your support as always throughout the year and may next year bring you all that you wish for.

To each of the moderators who never cease to amaze us with the support they give and all the help they give in helping run FF.

To all the Admin team who help keep us afloat and who are our very dearest friends, a special thank you to you.

With lots of love and best wishes to you all

Melanie, Tony and Jessica
x x x x x x x x​


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

To Mel & Tony , thank you for setting up FF and allowing people from all over the world to be part of a place that truly understands what they are going through xx

To all our members may you all have a merry christmas and in 2009 may all your wishes come true xx

To all my lovely mods, thank you, thank you, thank you, for all your hard work. What would we do without you xx

To the admin team, thankyou for putting up with me! and may 2009 bring many good things to you all xx​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

​
*Wishing Everyone of Fertilityfriends a
Very Merry Christmas
and
Happy New Year.

May many dreams come true in the year to come.

Thanking all the mods, without you all this site just wouldn't work so smoothly 

To All the Admin, Thank you for being there for me whenever I needed you, even when things are tough for you, you are all very dear friends, wishing lots of happy times ahead

Love to you all
Jo
x x x *​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

To All My FF Friends,
​


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Merry Christmas Everyone ..Hope 2009 is a year to remember for all the best reasons xxx

Cat x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Adding my christmas wishes here ...

Mel and Tony ... you know what I think of you!     xxx

The Mod Team ... thank you for everything that you do to support FF   xxx

The Admin Team ... thank you for being the best friends a girl could wish for and for keeping me sane!   xxx

All Our Members ... thank you for being part of our wonderful community   xxx

May ALL your christmas dreams become reality

Love
Dee
xxx


----------

